# Will a nilfisk C110 draw water from a bucket?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

As above, have bought a C110 but due to the upcoming hosepipe ban in wondering whether it would draw water from a normal bucket or water container? 
If so what bits would I need to buy? Many thanks!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

A bucket of water?? What size bucket are you thinking? The C110 flow rate is 310 litres an hour, so 5 litres a minute.......

A waterbutt is more what you would need!


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Just to answer your question, yes it will draw its own water. I use a nilfisk that draws water from the tank in the back of my van with nothing but gravity to help it out, it works fine and almost works at full pressure.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Nath said:


> Just to answer your question, yes it will draw its own water. I use a nilfisk that draws water from the tank in the back of my van with nothing but gravity to help it out, it works fine and almost works at full pressure.


Did I not answer the question saying a waterbutt i.e much larger water container is what the OP would need? Wouldn't want him using a 10 litre bucket then running dry and ruining the washer....:thumb:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheers guys, sadly I can't have a water butt as I need something I can take out on the pavement with me, maybe a 25 litre container would be ok? Could still it on top of the gate post to provide some drop.

Any idea what I need to buy, I.e hose and filter kit?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

A 25 litre container would be fine i would say i use 25-30 litres for a full clean.

You can just pop the hose in the bucket and draw but you really dont want the hose coming out and the PW running dry...


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Wicked thanks Paul, I'll grab a 25 litre container then, was thinking of I put this up on the gatepost to create some gravity it should do the trick. 
Might make a hole in the bottom of it and silicon a piece of hose in. Running the Pw like this wont do it any harm will it?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

No probs, If your putting a whole in it use some hose fittings and an isolation valve.

Its not ideal for your Pressure washer thats for sure but if you havent got other options id just do it and keep a note of use then at least it can be used to help others. C110 arent too pricey though.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

You could run a hose out from the bottom of the water butt, but would that be in contravention of the hose pipe ban?? Strictly speaking I would say no but you never know


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I spoke to Nilfisk earlier to see if they have a kit for this purpose but it seems its a case of making it up myself.

Have also emailed south east water to see where I stand on this as don't want to get grassed up by a neighbour!


----------



## ChilliRedCelica (Jan 15, 2012)

minibbb said:


> I spoke to Nilfisk earlier to see if they have a kit for this purpose but it seems its a case of making it up myself.
> 
> Have also emailed south east water to see where I stand on this as don't want to get grassed up by a neighbour!


Would you mind dropping the email you get back from them into this post at all or pm me mate. Cause ive been reading through and have to say quite interested in your idea.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

ChilliRedCelica said:


> Would you mind dropping the email you get back from them into this post at all or pm me mate. Cause ive been reading through and have to say quite interested in your idea.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


Yes mate will do, I spoke to them on the phone and the lady wasnt sure what the answer would be. I cant see the logic in saying no as otherwise i'd be chucking numerous buckets over it anyway!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Come on lads this really isnt rocket science.

Water container bit of hose to pressure washer and away you go. If you want to be completely in the clear hose pipe ban wise, sort a little system to collect or look to be collecting water from your house to a container. That way you can say your filling the 25l container via your water butt.

Bottom line you cant use a hose connected to the mains pressure to water, wash or what ever. BUT you can fill things using it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hose pipe bans are more to stop people watering their gardens, I know people that leave their sprinkler running all night, just so their grass is green. :doublesho
Car washing then falls into the ban, as there are also people that just leave the hose running into a drain/gutter whilst they aren't using it.

Think there should be some common sense by the water companies and if you are using a pressure washer or a trigger gun on your hose then it's allowed.

They come out with stupid quotes that washing your car uses 200l or something silly like that. Not when using a trigger which shuts the water off it doesn't.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

minibbb said:


> I spoke to Nilfisk earlier to see if they have a kit for this purpose but it seems its a case of making it up myself.
> 
> Have also emailed south east water to see where I stand on this as don't want to get grassed up by a neighbour!


The water butt that I have has a vlave outlet on the bottom, to which i connect a hose when I use the butt.
But Nilfisk do suction kits too, you can get them on cleanstore, although I see there seems to be problems contacting them just now, I've had 3 washers from them & never had a problem with contacting them or getting a reply


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Will a suction hose be needed or can you literally just put the hose into the bucket?

If you do need a suction hose, where is the best place, i also have a Nilfisk.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's my reply from south easy water  

"I can confirm that currently you are able to use a hose pipe as long as it is not connected to your mains supply, therefore you will be able to use water from your butt via a hose"


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

South east water even!!!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

minibbb said:


> Here's my reply from south easy water
> 
> "I can confirm that currently you are able to use a hose pipe as long as it is not connected to your mains supply, therefore you will be able to use water from *your butt *via a hose"


OO-Err missus!! :doublesho
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting comment from the Thames Water Hosepipe Ban Live Q&A:

Q: Can you fill a bucket of water from a tap, then connect hose pipe to it?

A: Thames Water: If you are using the water for a activity restricted by our ban then no. You can't draw mains water through a hose pipe, whether it's from a tap or from a container.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> Interesting comment from the Thames Water Hosepipe Ban Live Q&A:
> 
> Q: Can you fill a bucket of water from a tap, then connect hose pipe to it?
> 
> A: Thames Water: If you are using the water for a activity restricted by our ban then no. You can't draw mains water through a hose pipe, whether it's from a tap or from a container.


But if you had a water butt that had been filled up with rain water then you can use a hose to draw the water. As it states the use of 'mains water'


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Quite right, a bitt filled with rain water is fine, but for those thinking about running a PW from a bucket filled from a tap, that's a no-no in the Thames Water region apparently. Crazy, as it would be fine to take said bucket of mains water and throw it over the car.


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> Quite right, a bitt filled with rain water is fine, but for those thinking about running a PW from a bucket filled from a tap, that's a no-no in the Thames Water region apparently. Crazy, as it would be fine to take said bucket of mains water and throw it over the car.


What a ridculous law!:wall: This is far better usage than just chucking a bucket of water over the car. Words fail me.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

chrisgreen said:


> Quite right, a bitt filled with rain water is fine, but for those thinking about running a PW from a bucket filled from a tap, that's a no-no in the Thames Water region apparently. Crazy, as it would be fine to take said bucket of mains water and throw it over the car.


Oh well, Thames Water fail again - looks like I'll be using even more water to wash the car now and more often as well as it won't clean as well :detailer:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

If they sorted the broken and burst water pipes, loosing millions of Lt's of water a day, this wouldn't be such an issue.


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

DasArab said:


> If they sorted the broken and burst water pipes, loosing millions of Lt's of water a day, this wouldn't be such an issue.


Definitely! They were on about this on BBC Breakfast this morning.


----------

